

Netbooks and iPhones anticipated in "The other road ahead" (2001) - albertcardona

Paul Graham wrote, in "The other road ahead" (2001):<p>"All you'll need will be something with a keyboard, a screen, and a Web browser. Maybe it will have wireless Internet access. Maybe it will also be your cell phone. Whatever it is, it will be consumer electronics: something that costs about $200, and that people choose mostly based on how the case looks."<p>http://www.paulgraham.com/road.html<p>I find the above paragraph an extraordinary prediction of both netbooks and iphones.<p>That's all. You may now resume your browsing routines.
======
mahmud
The Apple Newton was hacked with WiFi right around that time:

<http://www.deleet.de/ray/newton/802.11b-FAQ.html>

------
onreact-com
In 2001 we already had netbooks and iPhone like devices, the Nokia
communicator has been around for ages and I remember using a netbook sized
Windows 98 laptop in 2000.

------
albertcardona
Incidentally, I submitted this post from my eeepc, in firefox, using an online
app.

